

Yahoo Eyeing Tumblr for $1 Billion? - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100745888

======
lifeguard
I was slow to warm up to blogging, but I love Tumblr! Paired with a mobile app
it is killer. I hope this goes through.

